# Sunday 22nd is the BIG DAY



## pepper27 (Apr 25, 2011)

It has been a long wait but we are almost there, going to collect our apricot girl from Sylml on Sunday. We have two standard poodles who are fabulous and really looking forward to having a cockapoo.I have been looking at this site for a while and its great , full of good adviceand helpful tips. I hope to crate train this wee girl so wish me luck. So far no decision on her name , no doubt when we see her we will be able to decide. Once I work out how to post photos I will put some on , she is gorgeous. Crate , bed, kong, toys and plenty of love are waiting for her.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Whoop whoop!! Exciting times!! Enjoy!! And see you lots more on this site!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there, its here at last then, what do you call your poodles ?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

It's a big day for me too as I'm booked to go up in a hot air balloon. Mind you we've been booked in twice before and both times it's been cancelled because of weather. The last time was the day before Good Friday (the most beautiful weather ever but not enough wind apparently  ) but it being cancelled meant we bought Lolly home a day earlier than planned  As soon as we knew it was cancelled I phoned the breeder, told the kids we were getting a puppy and went to get her! Happy day in the end!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY for a new puppy!!! congrats, can fun't wait to see pictures of the whole pack!

Janet, Hot air balloon rides are great! my family used to own a hot air balloon company. It is a great fun thing to do. I hope the weather is good for you. it always sucks when the weather doesn't comply. but better to be safe. Have fun


----------



## pepper27 (Apr 25, 2011)

We have Diva and Mishka


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Hi, I remember counting the sleeps for three weeks waiting to collect Harley it was so worth the wait! I have had him a week and a half and he feels like he has been here forever- post pictures on sunday, cant wait to see her!
good luck


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Oh how exciting. I still have a wait before picking up my little girl but on Sunday i will be smiling for you xx


----------



## pepper27 (Apr 25, 2011)

Two days to go whoopee


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

and counting x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

almost there!!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh tomorrow will soon be here!!


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow! We picked our little chocolate boy up yesterday and he is just lovely!!! Looking forward to seeing pics of your new little girl!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Oh the day is here-im pleased for yo good luck crate train if done properly and slowly is the way to go! They are safe they have their own "den" and you know they are not able to injure or damage themselves or anything else! Harley is now able to go out and I have taken him away with me but it seemed liked ages waiting to collect him after I saw him at just five weeks, so I know how you'll be feeling-EXCITED good luck enjoy today and the many to come!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck to everyone getting their new puppies today. We have had Beau 6 weeks now and although tiring sometimes I wouldn't change her for the world and we were lucky as saw the advert on the Wednesday but the number didn't work so assumed the puppies had all gone but on the Saturday evening saw the same puppies on another site, rang up (the previous site had problems and the breeder had wondered why she hadn't had any calls), visited the next day, fell in love with Beau and brought her home so no long drawn out waiting


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

WHOOP WHOOP! Today's the day! Let us know how the collection went and post some photos later!!


----------



## pepper27 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Lady is home*

Well we have the most gorgeous girl in the world, I am sure you all think that about your first cockapoo but she is soo pretty. She looks like Lady from the movie so we have called her Lady, she really looks like one.She has been very good , the kids love her as do our standard poodles, need to keep them apart for a wee while until she gets used to them. She is so small.
She sleeps well in her cradle ie crate, is asleep at the moment among all her soft toys and puppy kong.Will try and post a photograph of her.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Lady is beautiful! Also her trendy pink and black blanket what a fashionable young lady!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She is adorable! And a ready-made doggy family - lucky girl.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

pepper27 said:


> Well we have the most gorgeous girl in the world, I am sure you all think that about your first cockapoo but she is soo pretty. She looks like Lady from the movie so we have called her Lady, she really looks like one.She has been very good , the kids love her as do our standard poodles, need to keep them apart for a wee while until she gets used to them. She is so small.
> She sleeps well in her cradle ie crate, is asleep at the moment among all her soft toys and puppy kong.Will try and post a photograph of her.


!
ANPTHER LADY!!! YAY!!! we called ours lady because of the movie too!! I hope you enjoy your little Lady as much as I enjoy my Lady!!!


----------



## pepper27 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am now trying to do a Pita Pata, just can't seem to get the age right but will keep trying


----------



## pepper27 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

looks like you got it!!!!


----------



## pepper27 (Apr 25, 2011)

Now need to work out how to add picture to Pita Pata


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

you can do it!!!


----------



## pepper27 (Apr 25, 2011)

My Pita Pata has disappeared , need to try again. She is an amazing puppy went to sleep 9pm last night slept until 3am out for a wee, back to bed until 7am. Love her to bits


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## pepper27 (Apr 25, 2011)

Want to see if my Pita pata is working


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

you need to put







around the link


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

pepper27 said:


> Want to see if my Pita pata is working


You do need







after the code so just type it into the code in your signature. You can click on the http bit that is there to check what you have. When you click on it you'll just see your dogs picture not the pitapata itself so you have not got the URL for the pitapata bit there.

To get the actual pitapata code go to 'My PitaPata' then click on 'Get ticker code' then click on 'Image URL' in the For Websites section. You'll see the codes in Code Snippets which will look like this (these are mine). If you click on each code you'll see each image in a seperate window so this is how you can see if the code or URL for the image is correct.

The personal picture:
http://pdgf.pitapata.com/TikiPic.php/Ycn0op7.jpg
The ticker URL:
http://pdgf.pitapata.com/Ycn0.png

If you have two website windows up (one for PitaPata and one with the Edit Signature box open) you can select then copy the code (Ctrl C) then click in the Edit Signature box and paste (Ctrl V) the code. Then just type in







either side of the codes so it looks like this:

[IG]http://pdgf.pitapata.com/TikiPic.php/Ycn0Zd0.jpg[/IG][IG]http://pdgf.pitapata.com/Ycn0.png[/IG]

(I can't put the full IMG bit in or it will disply the images instead of showing the code so where you see IG you should type IMG!!

TO MAKE IT EASIER If the whole cut and paste thing defeats you then you can simply write down the codes from PitaPata then type it into the 'Edit Signature' box


----------



## pepper27 (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't get the hang of the Pita Pata


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

pepper27 said:


> Can't get the hang of the Pita Pata


Ohhhhhh you're nearly there. You just need to delete some text and add some IMG's










Like this below but where I have IG you should put IMG!

[IG]http://pdgf.pitapata.com/TikiPic.php/r3hQdHC.jpg[/IG][IG]http://pdgf.pitapata.com/r3hQp1.png[/IG]

Just go back into Edit Signature and manually correct the codes. Lovely picture of Lady.


----------

